# Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal



## Felipe95 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich war gestern nach 3 Jahren wieder das erste mal Friedfischangeln am MLK nachdem ich die letzten 3 Jahren so gut wie nur auf Raubfisch geangelt habe.
Ich muss sagen... hat echt spaß gemacht. Ich habe mit meinem Teich-Forellen-Tackle und Posenmontage (Waggler) gefischt und die Brassen (1-1,5kg) haben alle samt Schnur von der rolle gezogen und haben echt spaß gemacht. Letztendlich bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen nun öfter auch mal als Ausgleich zu Zander,Barsch und Forelle auf Friedfisch zu angeln.
Dazu würde ich mir nun gerne eine neue Rute kaufen.
Zielfisch sind größere Weiß- und Friedfische.
Am wichtigsten ist mir dabei der Spaßfaktor im Drill aber man sollte natürlich auch alles gut in der "Strömung" präsentieren können.
Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Welche Rute ("Posenrute") ist am geeignetsten ?
Gibt es Ruten mit einem gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis für bis 80€ ?

Vielen Dank in Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Welpi (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Genau für diesen Zweck habe ich mir letztes Jahr eine Daiwa Aqualite Power Float gekauft, die ich mittlerweile sehr liebe und nicht mehr hergeben würde...


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Gib mal Daiwa Aqualite Float und Powerfloat in die Suchfunktion ein. Du wirst feststellen, dass das im Moment der Posenangelstock der ersten Wahl ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Ich hab für den MLK u.a. ne Balzer Diabolo "Weissfisch". Ist ne sehr leichte Rute mit der man viel Spaß hat. Ansonsten wäre vielleicht ne lange Bolo interessant. An manchen Stellen kann man damit fast unter der Spitze fischen und muss nicht alle paar Minuten neu auswerfen wegen dem Schiffsverkehr.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Übrigens kannst du die Aqualite auch hervorragend am FoPu einsetzen! Die macht alles mit, Grundangeln, Spirofischen, leichte Posen oder Wasserkugeln.


----------



## Felipe95 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Hallo,

danke für eure antworten !

Die Daiwa Aqualite Float is definitiv attraktiv und ein + Punkt wäre auch wie Allrounder27 geschrieben hat, das ich diese Rute u.a. auch gut am Forellensee einsetzen kann.
Allerdings wird (denke ich) die Länge der Rute nicht ausreichen.
Im MLK herrscht (fast) immer eine Strömung die mal mehr mal weniger stark ist und ich wollte meine Montage schon auf dem Futterplatz anbieten ohne das ich alle 30-60s neu auswerfen brauche.
An eine Bolo-rute habe ich auch schon gedacht, habe auch schon öfter welche am MLK damit angeln gesehen, aber ich vermute, dass die drillfreude mit solchen ruten nicht so groß ist oder ???
Allerdings hatte ich auch noch nie eine Bologneserute in der Hand.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Es gibt auch Floatruten mit bald 5 m Länge, z.B. von Harrison. Die kosten dann aber auch ein "bisserl" mehr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Mit langen Ruten macht der Drill schon viel Spaß...also find ich  Sollten halt nur nicht zu schwer sein.


----------



## Felipe95 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Nachdem ich mich eben nochmal etwas im Thema Bologneseruten eingelesen habe würde ich doch sagen das das das richtige für mein vorhaben ist und wie ich u.a. auch deutlich in einem Youtube-Clip von Fish&Fang sehen konnte ist der drillspaß definitiv gegeben 

Wäre super wenn ihr in diesem Bereich (Bologneserute) mir eine Rute mit nem gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen könntet. Mein Budget liegt wie bereits geschrieben bei +/- 80€.
Bei der Länge bin ich mir noch etwas unschlüssig was am MLK am angebrachtesten ist tendiere so zu 6 oder 7m.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Gibt sicher ein paar die nicht schlecht sind. Würde als "Diabolofan" mal die Balzer Diabolo 7 Bolo ins Spiel bringen.

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...bolognese-distance-carp-angelruten/detail.jsf

Gibts in 6m und 7m. Ansonsten die Balzer Diabolo Kanal (beringte Stippe in 5,20m)


----------



## FischermanII (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

also ich fische selber viel am Kanal mit der Bolo

kann dir nur raten wenn du keine Plattform hast nimm eine 7m!
der Spaß beim angeln ist mit den Ruten auf jedenfall gegeben.
die Diablo die da gepostet wurde ist schon ok hatte sie zwar noch nicht in der hand aber naja
sicher bekommt man für das geld aber auch noch ein bisschen was leichteres. (schau mal bei shimano)


----------



## Felipe95 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Hallo,

auf der suche nach ner passenden Bolorute bin ich u.a. auch noch auf diese beiden hir gestoßen:

Browning Ambition Pro Bolo
Yad La Spezia Bolo

die Yad hat wie ich gesehen habe sogar das Blinker-Gütesiegel (mit 15 von 15 Punkten) 
http://www.testberichte.de/d/einzeltest/blinker-213810.html

Beide würden sogar zumindest in der 6m variante in mein Budget passen, ab 7m kosten die zT dann gleich 30€ mehr aber wenn 7m wirklich die bessere Wahl ist soll es daran natürlich nicht liegen.

Evtl. kann mir wer was zu den Ruten sagen, der die schon mal gefischt hat ???


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Vergiss aber bei der Arbeit mit der "langen Stange" nicht auf einen Kescher mit einem wirklich langen Stil. 4 Meter darf der dann wenigstens sein.


----------



## Felipe95 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*



Andal schrieb:


> Vergiss aber bei der Arbeit mit der "langen Stange" nicht auf einen Kescher mit einem wirklich langen Stil. 4 Meter darf der dann wenigstens sein.


 
Ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht bzw. denke schon länger daran.... hab nämlich seit ende letzten Jahres ne Tubertini Taimen trout in 4,50m zum schleppen am Forellensee... an den flachen ufern ist es kein Problem, da strande ich die Forellen einfach aber wenn ich an "steilen" ufern stehe oder aufm steg bin hab ich echt Probleme.
Vor allem hab ich auch nie etwas in kescher investiert.... zum Spinnangeln nehme ich immer nur nen watkescher als "alibi-Kescher" mit und für gelegentliche ansitze habe ich noch 2 Klappkescher aber die sind nicht länger wie 2m oder knapp darüber.
Aber ein Kescherstiel + Keschernetz sind ja wie ich gesehen habe garnicht mal so teuer, da bin ich aber dann auch noch auf der suche.


----------



## FischermanII (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

@ Felix ich denke mit der YAD kannst nicht viel falsch machen da stimmt auch das Gewicht der Rute!!!

nen Kescherstab in 4m kriegst du bei ebay oder auch in einigen Fachgeschäften schon für 20€ das tuts für den Anfang auf jedenfall und nen Kescherkopf kostet nochmal nen 10er ca.

nochmal wegen der Rutenlänge
bei uns ist der Kanal durchschnittlich 4,5-5m tief! wenn du dann nur ne 6m Rute hast hängt die Pose direkt am Spitzenring und dann musst noch derbe aufpassen das du beim werfen nicht im Gras hängen bleibst


----------



## Felipe95 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Kescherstiel und Kopf habe ich mir gestern Abend schon ausgesucht...
und zwar einmal den Browning Ambition Power Kescherstiel und einmal den Browning Hybrid Kescherkopf.
Hat ne schöne Optik und ist denke ich auch gut für Forelle geeignet.
Beides zusammen 35€, Versandkosten fallen weg.

Die Yad La Spezia scheint auch irgendwie nur bei Askari verfügbar zu sein, was mir aber auch gut passt, da ich da noch nen Gutschein habe und kommenden Monat auch nach Hannover fahren werde und da kann ich die Rute dann sogar vorher in die Hand nehmen.
Somit bleibe ich dann auch gut in meinem Budget und habe noch platz für Grundfutter und ein paar Posen


----------



## FischermanII (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

dann kann ich dir nur den Tipp geben, ruf vorher an damit sie die auch da haben.
ic war in Halle und siehe da vieles nicht vorhanden. da sagten sie zu mir dann solle ich nächstes mal vorher anrufen


----------



## Felipe95 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*



FischermanII schrieb:


> dann kann ich dir nur den Tipp geben, ruf vorher an damit sie die auch da haben.
> ic war in Halle und siehe da vieles nicht vorhanden. da sagten sie zu mir dann solle ich nächstes mal vorher anrufen


 
Jo das kenne ich schon 

Lass mir immer ein paar ruten und rollen und ggf. noch anderen kram bestellen damit die dann auch da sind. Besteh ja keine Kaufpflicht.


----------



## FischermanII (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

wenn du noh richtig gute Boloposen suchst, kann ich dir nur die Rohacell von Michael Schlögel empfehlen.

zum anfang für die ersten Versuche tuts aber auch eine andere gramm stipppose oder sowas sollte nur ziemlich sensibel ausgebleit werden.
Die Brassen im Kanal heben gern das sollte man deutlich sehen an der Pose!


----------



## Felipe95 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

OK, danke.
Aber bevor ich da wieder 5€ oder mehr bei den Versandkosten bezahle, kaufe ich mir lieber 1-2 Stück beim örtlichen Angelladen oder evtl. auch bei Askari wenn die was da haben.

Eine weitere Frage hat sich idealerweise schon durch den aktuellen Thread " Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack " erledigt.
Bisher habe ich immer die Fertigpackungen von Sensas beim örtlichen Angelgeschäft gekauft und da kostet der Beutel 3,90€ ! Wobei ich aber eigl auch immer etwas mit gefangen habe, anders wie bei manchen anderen Fertigfuttermischungen.

@FischermanII: Da du ja anscheinend schon recht erfahren in der Kanalangelei auf Friedfisch bist kannst du (oder auch jeder andere ^^) mir ja evtl nen tipp geben bezüglich "Futteraroma" oder auch Farbe.

Hauptsächlich bin ich auf die größeren Friedfische wie Brassen und Karpfen aus wobei der Brassen (laut meines aktuellem Erfahrungsstandes) im Kanal wohl der häufigere Fisch sein wird.

Im mom schwanke ich so zw. Karpfen & Brassen und Original Brassen-Spezial.

Gruß Felix


----------



## FischermanII (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

ich hätte dir das T-1 Brassen Black empfohlen
dunkel ist immer besser hier zumindest dann schön maden und caster mit rein und vlt. ein paar Körner Dosenmais und dann sollte das schon was werden!

fürn Hegefischen ist vlt. noh ein bisschen mehr nötig aber Fisch wirst du fangen!!

kannst ja mal berichten wie es lief würde mich freuen

schade das ich in Niedersachsen nicht angeln darf sonst wären wir mal gemeinsam los


----------



## Felipe95 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Vielen Dank,

kann gerne berichten, wobei sich das aber noch wahrscheinlich bis mitte Juni etwa hinziehen wird, da ich ja auch erst mal nach Askari muss. Hoffe dann noch auf nen kleinen 10% Rabatt, den Askari ja mind. 1x im Monat gibt und dann wird's losgehen.

Worauf ich mich dann auch schon freue ist auf den ersten Karpfendrill an der Rute.
Im Kanal hat man ja genug Freiraum zum drillen 
Dieser Clip von der Fisch & Fang hat mich u.a. auch inspiriert...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AWTo36Jnro



> schade das ich in Niedersachsen nicht angeln darf sonst wären wir mal gemeinsam los


 
Mit ner Gastkarte für den entsprechenden Streckenabschnitt bzw. dem entsprechendem Gewässer darfst du doch i.d.R. überall in Deutschland angeln oder nicht ?#c


----------



## FischermanII (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

kann sein das es sowas bei euch gibt
in Sahsen-Anhalt gibt s sowas nicht!


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Hab noch ne letzte Frage....

Könnt ihr mir "gute" Öhrhaken empfehlen der Größe 10-12 für Weiß-/Friedfisch.
Bei meinem Angelladen Vorort konnte ich letztens nur öhrhaken bis gr. 10 finden die kleineren waren alle plättchenhaken und diese 10er waren eher ungeeignet.
Plättchenhaken kann ich zwar auch binden aber grade bei größeren fischen (grade wenn mal ein karpfen auch einsteigen sollte) fühle ich mich mit Öhrhaken sicherer.


----------



## Welpi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Da kann ich Dir die Drennan Super Specialist ans Herz legen...


----------



## FischermanII (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

also ich fische nur Plättchenhaken und dann meistens in Größe 14 weil ich ja die kleineren Fische auch bekommen will wenn sie schon beißen


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

danke für eure Antworten...
hab da aber doch nochmal ne andere frage.
Dachte eigl, das mir die SuFu da weiterhelfen würde aber war leider doch nicht so.

Wenn ich mir so einen 14kg Sack Grundfutter kaufe.
Wie lange kann ich den in trockenen Zustand zB in Zimmertemperatur lagern ?
So ein 14kg Sack wird bei mir bestimmt fast ein Jahr reichen.
Hält sich das überhaupt solange ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## FischermanII (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

JA!

wenn du es wirklich luftdicht verschlossen lagerst hält das auch länger!
habe auch Futter im einsatz, wo ich mir anfang letzen Jahres 40 kg gekauft habe
wie gesagt nur Luftdicht damit es nicht ausdunstet


----------



## Felipe95 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Ok, Vielen Dank für deine Antwort !


----------



## Felipe95 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Hallo,

war heute im angelladen und da hab ich zufällig in mehreren bechern ein paar stippposen gesehen (stück je 50 Cent).
Bei den meisten haben schon spitze oder kiel gefehlt und die posen sahen auch alle aus als hätten sie schon ein paar jahre hinter sich ^^
Aber dazwischen standen auch noch 3 brauchbar aussehende mosella posen und für 50 Cent das stück hab ich die natürlich mal mitgenommen.
Kann ich die fürn Kanal gut gebrauchen oder sind die total ungeeignet ?





Gruß Felix


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Ist eigentlich fast egal welche Posenform man nimmt...hat alles Vor - und Nachteile. Diese Posenform steht sehr gut im Wasser...auch bei etwas Strömung und Wind, bietet dem Fisch aber etwas mehr Widerstand als eine schlanke Pose. Ist aber meine Meinung nach nicht wichtig, da es ja eh auf größere Fische gehen soll und bei einer 1g Pose fällt das auch nicht so ins Gewicht.


----------



## dark (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Hab bei uns am Kanal (Schleuse des Hochrheins) auch solche Posenformen benutzt. Mein grösstes Rotauge bisher habe ich so überlistet. Meiner Meinung nach absolut gut geeignet, diese Posenform. :m


----------



## Felipe95 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Danke für eure Äußerungen !

Hatte nur die Befürchtung das die evtl n bisl zu leicht sein könnten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Finde die nicht zu leicht. Benutze auch eher leichte Posen von 1g - 2g...maximal 3g. Für den näheren Bereich mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## FischermanII (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

also meine Meinung
zum stippen völlig OK!
für die Bolo was ich eigentlich vermute hätte ich sie nicht genommen.
ich fische da bis zu 15 Gramm drauf 10 tun es aber meistens auch


----------



## Felipe95 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden ?....
Wenn du im Kanal auf brasse und co. Mit der bolorute angelst, verwendest du posen mit 10-15g ?


----------



## FischermanII (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

ja genau so 
da stört sich keine dran darfst halt nur nicht schlafen!
wie willst du sonst die wurfdistanz bis in die fahrrinne schaffen?

außerdem hast du sonst arge probleme wenn du mal deine schnur rum nehmen willst oder ähnliches (schnurbogen entfernen)

sowas leichtes fische ich nur an der stange


----------



## Tricast (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Fischerman II hat es genau richtig gesagt. Boloangeln bedeutet im Fließwasser in größeren Entfernungen zu angeln. Dafür braucht man schwerere Posen. Allerdings benutzen viele die Boloruten als beringte Stippe und dafür sind die Posen sehr gut geeignet. 

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Felipe95 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Nagut, aber in der fahrrinne zu angeln hab ich eigl garnicht vor. Ist auch eigl kaum möglich meistens durch den Schiffsverkehr. Hab eigl vor eher auf kurze Distanz zu fischen um die pose auch unter der rutenspitze fixieren zu können. Anders treibt die pose nur und viel zu schnell über den Futterplatz.


----------



## Tricast (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Habe ich doch geschrieben dass die Bolorute als beringte Stipprute eingesetzt wird; und dafür sind die Posen im Kanal klasse geeignet. Boloangeln mit der Bolorute ist was ganz anderes.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## FischermanII (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

also um große Brassen zu fangen gibt es fast nichts besseres als in die Fahrrinne zu gehen!
unter der spitze sind die Posen ausreichend da hatte ich aber auch gesagt so angle ich halt mit der Stange und dann auch meistens 2-4 gr auf 13m

Das mit den Booten kann auch ein Vorteil sein weil diese Futter aufwühlen ohne ende! klar dann musst du natürlich mehr füttern also 3-5kg am Tag je nach Beschwerung sind dann schonmal locker weg


----------



## Tricast (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*



FischermanII schrieb:


> also um große Brassen zu fangen gibt es fast nichts besseres als in die Fahrrinne zu gehen!
> unter der spitze sind die Posen ausreichend da hatte ich aber auch gesagt so angle ich halt mit der Stange und dann auch meistens 2-4 gr auf 13m
> 
> Das mit den Booten kann auch ein Vorteil sein weil diese Futter aufwühlen ohne ende! klar dann musst du natürlich mehr füttern also 3-5kg am Tag je nach Beschwerung sind dann schonmal locker weg



Hallo FischermanII,

Aber Boloangeln können die wenigsten (ich kann es auch nicht) und die meisten wissen auch nicht was das ist. Die meisten verwenden diese Ruten eben als beringte Stippruten. Beim IAM am Silokanal kann man Boloangeln bewundern.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## FischermanII (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

@ Tricast

hast du es schonmal richtig versucht?
am Mittellandkanal ist es doch manchmal sowas von einfach, weil der Kanal manchmal ja soger steht und es nicht hin und niht her treibt!

aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## Tricast (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*



FischermanII schrieb:


> @ Tricast
> 
> hast du es schonmal richtig versucht?
> am Mittellandkanal ist es doch manchmal sowas von einfach, weil der Kanal manchmal ja soger steht und es nicht hin und niht her treibt!
> ...



Hallo FischermanII,
ich weiß zwar wie das funktioniert und auch die Montagen kenne ich, doch probiert habe ich das selbst noch nie. Ralf Herdlitschke (ralf-herdlitschke.com) ist ein Könner an der Bolo. Ich angel lieber mit der Match oder mit der Telestippe.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## FischermanII (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

probier es einfach mal aus du wirst sehen das ist nicht so schwer wie es aussieht


----------



## Felipe95 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Hallo,

heute ist das Futter von NB-Angelsport angekommen und wenn alles glatt geht bin ich am Samstag bei Askari in Hannover und dann habe ich alles zusammen und werde dann am Sonntagmorgen einen kleinen Friedfischansitz am MLK wagen.
Werde dann nochmal berichten wie es gelaufen ist 

Gruß Felix


----------



## FischermanII (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg!
wenn du unter der spitze angelst und keine Friedfische an Platz kriegst dann misch Maden mit ins Futter dann kriegst du meistens die Barsche an Platz 
ich verzieh mich heute Nacht ins gelobte Land ^^


----------



## Felipe95 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Hallo,

hier ist nun ein kurzes Statement:

Heute morgen früh raus und gegen 4:30 war ich am am Gewässer.

Die Stelle war eine Altbewährte, welche aber zumindest fürs erste mal fischen mit der Bolo nicht so geeignet war, da da recht steile Böschung ist und der Boden betoniert ist.
Es war schwer die Rute vernünftig zu positionieren ohne das sie vorne über kippt.
Die ersten 1,5h war ich auch ehrlichgesagt recht überfordert, weil ich mich erst mal mit der Rute eingewöhnen musste, da ich zuvor nie mit so einer langen Rute gefischt habe.
Als ich dann aber alles soweit fertig hatte und das futter auch im wasser war dauerte es nicht lange bis die ersten bisse kahmen. 
Leider muss ich sagen, dass ich auch einge bisse verhauen habe, weil ich nicht nah genug an der rute war ^^... aber naja.
Gegen 5-6 Uhr kahmen dann auch bisse ohne ende, so das ich wieder etwas überfordert war ^^
Danach war trotz regelmäßigem nachfüttern nur hin und wieder mal etwas, das gezuppelt hat.
Gegen 10:40 Uhr hab ich dann eingepackt.
Endergebniss waren 7 Brassen. 1 (die erste) mit ca 30cm.
Die restlichen alle so um die 45-53cm.
Die Größte maß 53cm bei 1,6kg.
Die Rute ist übrigens auch super !
Drillspaß ist definitiv gegeben und zum forellenangeln ist die bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt.
Nur nächstes mal werde ich definitiv ne andere stelle wählen das würd dann einiges viel einfacher machen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

Hier noch ein Beweißfoto


----------



## FischermanII (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Friedfischangeln(-Rute) Mittellandkanal*

mhh
du warst zu weit von der Rute weg?
da du die Böschung ungeeignet findest nehme ich an du hast keine Plattform oder Angelstation.OK braucht man auch nicht 
aber auf jedenfall solltest du dich so aufbauen das du die Rute dauerhaft in der Hand hast! um einfach jeden Biss quittieren zu können.

aber der Erfolg war doh für das erste mal schon nicht schlecht
Petri dazu


----------

